# WRSI Helmet reviews



## davel (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm trying to make a decision on a new helmet. I'm leaning toward a Sweet but have started considering the WRSI. I've seen mixed reviews about the WRSI. Anybody have a strong opinion one way or the other?


----------



## shaunotter (Jul 22, 2005)

I have buddies who really like their WRSIs, and search boatertalk.com for reviews/thoughts of it and Sweet's Rocker (I assume you want more than the baseball cap style Strutter).
BUT the WRSIs have very little side protection, unlike the Sweet Rocker, and the upcoming Grateful Heads Homer (their drawing is inaccurrate, Homer will have good side coverage, thay say) and Happy-2B Aegis.
Do you like your upper jawbone and cheekbones? Side of your eye sockets? Ears? I do, that's why I'm getting either the Rocker S1 or the Homer, after I see what the Homer will actually be like. 
MORE PROTECTION right from the start, and you can fairly easily put a facemask or chin guard on helmets with ear coverage. I looked at my buddy's otherwise-great WRSI helmet and found no good way of attaching additional protection.
I'm leaning toward the Sweet Rocker S1 for the ear slots, great visor (I'm going to round the corners, though), and great reputation and design.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I like mine, but I've only worn it once. I have a sweet strutter that I use for raft guiding, and I think I will use the WRSI for kayaking.


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Here's my 2 cents. Just got mine before I went to N.Z. and spent 25 days straight with it. Coverage is good on back, and I felt like it is good on sides and front as well. The visor is the perfect size for shedding rain and sun without being cumbersome. The multilayer design looks and feels stout. Overall comfort is good and the price can't be beat.

Here's my main gripe. They use this suspension system that hugs the back of the neck. The purpose for this is to prevent the helmet from rotating backwards off the head. The problem is that it is hard plastic and tended to rub my neck raw. When I adjusted it to prevent this, it would rotate off the back of my head under force. This defeats the whole crusade that they are on. I'm going to do some experimenting with padding or something. 

My other grip is they don't have their shit together yet. So far I have been charged for 3 helmets and only ordered one. Still trying to get it resolved.

All in all, I'm happy with it and don't regret the purchase.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I purchased one last fall, and haven't used it yet but i definitely noticed right away that the plastic suspension felt like it had the potential to chafe. i think it has great value for the price..... ($60 instead of $100+). the other points seem valid as well. i am into increased dome protection. definite bonus to retain what mental acuity there is left. there is also less padding if you have a large noggin, but the visor seems nice.


----------



## shaunotter (Jul 22, 2005)

WRSI is a great value, I wish rafting companies (esp. for Class II-III) would buy huge numbers of them , but it's wise to ignore price considerations when it comes to your kayaking helmet -- talk about one area where you SHOULD splurge and get what you think is best


----------



## Waterpooch (Mar 15, 2005)

*WRSI Helmets*

WRSI is in the process of developing ear and face protection for our helmets. We should have a prototype ready for review later this week from the designers. We are hoping to have this available for summer if everything goes well.

We would like to thank everyone who has supported us and we also feel it is great that people are discussing helmet issues and safety. Keep up the great discussions.

Matthew Wirtz
WRSI Helmets


----------



## shaunotter (Jul 22, 2005)

Are you getting many large orders from rafting companies or other outfitters/ guides? (I hope) Or is the vast majority of your sales to individuals?


----------

